# Musician's Union



## shosty_enthusiast

Hey everyone,

I'm researching the pros and cons of joining the AFM, trying to figure out whats best for me in terms of getting gigs and networking. 

If I join a union, am I not allowed to take certain gigs??

I'm really quite in the dark about this, I asked AFM to send me some info but obviously they're not going to give me the other side of the story. 

Anyone have any thoughts? 

Thanks!!


----------

